# Massey Harris Pacer 16



## suburban99 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a Massey Pacer 16 that has a 2 point hitch (I believe). I need to attach a rotary type mower to mow my property. I have a side mount sickle bar but it does not do a very good job.
-Can I convert my 2 point hitch to a 3 point?
-Can I buy a mower that takes a 2 point hitch?
-Is the PTO speed sufficient for running a rotary mower?

Thanks


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a pacer and the shafts in the shifter fingers broke can anyone send me a picture of them and which one is top shaft and which one is bottom shaft thanks I am jbragg or send pictures to my email which is [email protected] thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

suburban99 said:


> I have a Massey Pacer 16 that has a 2 point hitch (I believe). I need to attach a rotary type mower to mow my property. I have a side mount sickle bar but it does not do a very good job.
> -Can I convert my 2 point hitch to a 3 point?
> -Can I buy a mower that takes a 2 point hitch?
> -Is the PTO speed sufficient for running a rotary mower?
> ...


There are plenty of pull behind rotary mowers out there, maybe that would solve your problem.
Do you have a photo of the back end of your tractor?


----------



## jbragg (Apr 2, 2013)

I have an original belly mower for a #16 pacer


----------



## oldmanriver (Feb 11, 2014)

do you still have the mower?

Robert Clemmons
Wilmington NC
910-395-1060

I have a Massey Harris Pacer


----------

